# Japanese schools that are good for returnee students



## kbtokyo

Does anyone know of any Japanese local elementary & jr. high schools in Tokyo
that are good for returnee students.?


----------



## aciara14

kbtokyo said:


> Does anyone know of any Japanese local elementary & jr. high schools in Tokyo
> that are good for returnee students.?


Do you mean public, private or international schools? 

Tokyo with Kids has a long list of international schools.


----------

